# Diablo Challenge Start/Finish?



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Signed up for the Oct 2 Diablo challenge, wondering what the official start point is and if the ramp (17%) is included in the finish? I looked at a video on their website and it appeared as if the ramp was bypassed for the less steep route to the top.

Did a training run from the actual South Gate gate (after the horrid potholes) to the summit including the ramp in ~59:30, I really hope to break an hour, I love T-Shirts.


----------



## budmol3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Never done the event but I am sure the potholes are included. It's a little hard to practice the finish because they go up the 'down' road at the summit.


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

correct me if im wrong but i believe it starts at the Athenian school... rode the mountain for the first time sunday and there were alot of ppl training for that ride, good luck!


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

budmol3 said:


> Never done the event but I am sure the potholes are included. It's a little hard to practice the finish because they go up the 'down' road at the summit.


Ok, thought so, that should help with my time then, at least by 20 seconds id assume.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

masornia925 said:


> correct me if im wrong but i believe it starts at the Athenian school... rode the mountain for the first time sunday and there were alot of ppl training for that ride, good luck!


Thanks, first time racing it this year. I really want to break the hour since im up there a ton.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Rhymenocerus said:


> Ok, thought so, that should help with my time then, at least by 20 seconds id assume.


It'll actually be slightly slower to go up the down ramp. It's the same elevation gain but longer, which is why it is less steep. But I think they put the finish line a few feet lower there than the sign at the top of the up ramp, so it might even out. But it won't be 20 second faster than the up ramp.

It's about 4 minutes from the school to the gate if you're conservative about the potholes.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

ericm979 said:


> It'll actually be slightly slower to go up the down ramp. It's the same elevation gain but longer, which is why it is less steep. But I think they put the finish line a few feet lower there than the sign at the top of the up ramp, so it might even out. But it won't be 20 second faster than the up ramp.
> 
> It's about 4 minutes from the school to the gate if you're conservative about the potholes.


Ok good to know, I may be further off than I thought. Who knows what the race will bring , I love to chase and I got stuck in wave 3 (70-80min) because I registered so late. I guess at this point I should just keep training and hope for the best. I want a damn t-shirt though.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes, starts at the school. I don't think there is any problem passing people, so you can still get a fast time from wave 3, but you won't have fast riders to pace off of. You will also get to start closer to the front, because the people in wave 1 like to arrive 2 hours ahead and sit on a trainer. This will save some time.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

EBrider said:


> Yes, starts at the school. I don't think there is any problem passing people, so you can still get a fast time from wave 3, but you won't have fast riders to pace off of. You will also get to start closer to the front, because the people in wave 1 like to arrive 2 hours ahead and sit on a trainer. This will save some time.


Thanks, sounds good to me.


----------



## lanierb (Dec 6, 2004)

It starts just past the entry to the school -- maybe 100 feet or so? Then ends at the top of the steep section but it goes up the left hand side not the right (the way the cars descend). Good luck!


----------

